# Remote start time



## foweld (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello, is there’s a way to make the tiguan run longer after it starts with the remote start 10 min is not long enough when it’s extremely cold


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Ditto. Haven’t dug into VCDS enough to find this but I’d definitely leave it running for almost 20min.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

foweld said:


> Hello, is there’s a way to make the tiguan run longer after it starts with the remote start 10 min is not long enough when it’s extremely cold


Using remote start at all is stupid and you want to be stupid longer? Or do you have some untreatable medical issue? No winter clothing?

BTW, it gets warm a lot faster if you start, put in gear and start driving.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

There are no idling laws where you guys live?? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## foweld (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes,but the law does not apply when its below 5c (41 fahrenheit) to let the car warm up and clear the windows from ice.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

foweld said:


> Yes,but the law does not apply when its below 5c (41 fahrenheit) to let the car warm up and clear the windows from ice.


You folks are weenies.....


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I have been looking for a setting all over the place and am at a loss. If anyone knows, this would be amazing. 10min even when it's 30F outside is barely enough to get any kind of warm air coming from the vents.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LennyNero said:


> ...... 10min even when it's 30F outside is barely enough to get any kind of warm air coming from the vents.


 Can you even imagine how much faster it would warm up if you would just get in, start and start driving?


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Following this. I'd even settle for 15 minutes. 10 is not long enough in the winter.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

castlecraver said:


> .....10 is not long enough in the winter.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just FYI, the HVAC system is just trying to reach a temp of ~70-72 degrees. It doesn't adjust to the outside temp or anything.
It's set for year round, essentially, either summer (to cool it down) or winter (to warm it up)....a happy medium for year round.

On my Passat I could into VagCom and adjust the temp a little higher to get it to warm up better. But if you remote start your car in the summer, you'd want to remember to go and turn that temp back down.
I haven't seen a setting that makes it run longer though


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> .....On my Passat I could into VagCom and adjust the temp a little higher to get it to warm up better......


Why would you want the interior warmer than 70F? Setting higher does *not* make it warm up faster.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> There are no idling laws where you guys live??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Laws are just guidelines for us peasants to follow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

10 minutes seems like a sufficient amount of time before it shuts off.

Thanks


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

lgbalfa said:


> 10 minutes seems like a sufficient amount of time before it shuts off.
> 
> Thanks


Are you speaking from experience or conjecture?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Anything longer than 10 minutes it should shut off.

I always enter my car within that time frame.

Thanks


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

lgbalfa said:


> Anything longer than 10 minutes it should shut off.
> 
> I always enter my car within that time frame.
> 
> Thanks


We know, hence why this topic exists. You said 10min is sufficient, yet this topic exists. :sly:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Savvv said:


> We know, hence why this topic exists. You said 10min is sufficient, yet this topic exists. :sly:


However, there are a lot of stupid folks on here that will whine about anything.


----------



## CarrboroTDI (Jul 12, 2007)

foweld said:


> Hello, is there’s a way to make the tiguan run longer after it starts with the remote start 10 min is not long enough when it’s extremely cold


Idealing for longer than a few minutes is a waste of gas, is bad for your car, and is bad for the environment. 

Scrap the wind shield if you need to and get in it and drive. The car will then warm up faster. 

If you are simply too uncomfortable to due the cold temperature, either move south or get some electric underwear that plugs into a 12v.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

CarrboroTDI said:


> Idealing for longer than a few minutes is a waste of gas, is bad for your car, and is bad for the environment.
> 
> Scrap the wind shield if you need to and get in it and drive. The car will then warm up faster.
> 
> If you are simply too uncomfortable to due the cold temperature, either move south or get some electric underwear that plugs into a 12v.


:thumbup::thumbup: Some folks on here are such wimps.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't yet own a Tiguan, but ran into this limited run time issue with a rental Equinox.
Was -12F in MT and when I entered the car after it shut down, the engine temp gauge 
needle was bent past "C"ooold. So, not much advantage for extreme cold temps.

I notice some brands have provisions for optional, plug-in engine block heaters. VW does not.
Is that correct? It seems like this would be a useful option, esp. in Canada and Scandinavia.
Put the plug on a heavy-duty timer for clean, efficient warm-up.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

schagaphonic said:


> I don't yet own a Tiguan, but ran into this limited run time issue with a rental Equinox.
> Was -12F in MT and when I entered the car after it shut down, the engine temp gauge
> needle was bent past "C"ooold. So, not much advantage for extreme cold temps.
> 
> ...


I'm sure a block heater is available from VW dealers for the Tiguan in Canada. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWLEAehfhMQ


----------

